# community college



## CdCase123 (Sep 14, 2011)

hi. i am currently enrolled in a community college in illinois where I live with my parents. I have been going to school here for the past year studying hard and obtaining good marks. I generally like school and am interested in the material very much. my dilemma is that lately i have been experiencing reoccurring bouts of insomnia, which have first started a few semesters ago. It seems that the insomnia is getting worse as time goes on. I dont know what exactly to attribute to the insomnia, probably some residual depression stemming from stress, lack of exercises, and lack of good friends in the area, etc. Anyhow I am considering dropping out for the time being to take a break, and perhaps enroll for school elsewhere, maybe in a more homely environment, surrounded by people whos company is stimulating. This has me wondering a few things; How feasible is it to attend school somewhere else, where i am not a permanent resident. and how realistic it is financially speaking? I hope this has not been covered. Sorry for the broad questions, I plan on conducting research myself, i just figuired I'd ask quickly here first. im tired. thanks.


----------



## CdCase123 (Sep 14, 2011)

lots of members. some living conventionally.


----------



## mimijuana (Sep 14, 2011)

There was a kid at nyu who squatted the library until the school paper wrote about it and then the school housed him up for free in a dorm room. The (late) naked guy in berkeley was known to sit in on classes at cal. I'm sure there's lots of hippy colleges that tolerate unenrolled sit-ins, so go to like hampshire or something, get a coursebook and edumacate yourself. Unless your bent on 'earning' one of those pieces of paper that wont get you employed anyhow.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 14, 2011)

A lot of Americans attend school out of the country. I've never done it but I don't think the cost is much more. A friend of mine just returned from school in Rio and she also had a fairly large group of other Americans with her. I'm sure there are programs for what you are looking for, just need to do some research.


----------



## CdCase123 (Sep 15, 2011)

there usually arnt international programs for community colleges. as far as sitting in. that would be fun but im interested in "earning" those pieces of paper you speak of.. grad schools and PhD programs wouldnt be an option otherwise. but it doesnt matter. ill probably just end up riding it out here. thanks for suggestions anyways. i just need some speed now to stay awake. ugh.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do you need to go to community college? A lot of them are shit anyway and don't really teach much....just pass everyone and take their money. I guess if all you want is a degree, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 15, 2011)

"I'm sure there's lots of hippy colleges that tolerate unenrolled sit-ins, "
good advice. sometimes there are cool teachers who don't mind. I've done it a few times


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Sep 18, 2011)

might be a good idea to tough it out and finish community college, it's two years tops if you do it right and financially there's nothing that competes with living with your parents and going to a jc, when it comes to education.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 18, 2011)

Whatever your decision,make sure you don't do something that may cause you problems later on. Weigh the pros and cons and try to determine what the best course of action will be.Good luck.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, first of all, how the fuck did you find this site? Second of all, you sound like an oogle. Why are you asking people on StP what to fuckin do? This is mainly for HOMELESS people. Past or present. Me being past, sort of. I'm also going to a community college and just a heads up: If you are not a state or county resident, they're gonna charge you twice as much. The ID I got 2 years ago still has the address for the county I'm going to school in.


----------



## CdCase123 (Oct 5, 2011)

just dropped. gonna start drifting from college library to college library. re-enroll later. thanks for the info


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 5, 2011)

Dude I have been going to community college in 2 diff places now and pretending I live there, all u need to do is lie, its easy as hell. haven't even needed to change my drivers license over. All u need is a local adress, sometimes not even (make up a local one, then give them an out of state one as "temporary adress"
To the naysayers on this thread: Fuck off, seriously. There is mad fronting going on on stp and the web in general, and i appreciate that this kid is honest. I would say most people on this website are housies anyway, even travellers like me are housed up 1/2 the year.
As far as insomnia: 1. try working grave shifts. 2 try hiking the appalachian trail 3 try riding fr8
any one should cure ya


----------

